# Advice on releasing



## Tassimo (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi wondering if anyone could give me some advice, we have 2 young woodies, 2 young doves and a feral that are feeding themselves fully feathered, can fly and completely wild. Thing is weather here is awful not just windy but chucking buckets, dont know if we can release in this weather. Dont really want to as would worry they wouldnt cope. The woodies tho are flinging themselves against the avairy everytime we go in. Just dont know what would be best. The doves are very healthy but so frail, my heads a mess as just dont know what to do. We have never had youngsters this late before. Please any help would be appreciated. The young dove was suppose to go back to where he came from but if we keep him till its warm enough we will release hom here which isnt a problem as its lovely for them here and we always keep putting food out till we are confident they are coping.Thanks


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hello.

Can you clarify something for us ? You say they are being kept in the aviary, are completely wild, and that you have never had youngsters this late before.....

I don't quite get it. Were they rescued youngsters....or born in captivity....?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Tassimo,

This is a difficult one because I know how bad some Woodies can be if wild and confined. I have one particular one at the moment that is probably the wildest I have ever encountered in a rescue and trying to treat her broken bone is turning out to be impossible due to her violent reaction when handled.
Your Woodies are obviously in danger of hurting themselves on the aviary wire if they react badly. They end up grazing the edge of their wings causing them to bleed.
Do you have any adult Woodies nearby that they might be able to see if released and therefore they can learn by example from them if released?
I know the weather isn't good at the moment but they could still be better off getting established in the wild before the real winter hits them.
Can you provide some food outside the aviary for a while as a backup should they stay in the immediate location if released?

Janet


----------



## Tassimo (Aug 1, 2010)

We have quite a big family of woodies around here and i am sure the ones we release join up with them. The last lot we released i saw for about two weeks after release and then no more and i am positive they have joined the other woodies. We always provide food for them after release until they go off and find their own family.They are defo big and strong enough to go but we get so attached to them and just want whats best for them.Thanks for replying.


----------



## Tassimo (Aug 1, 2010)

They are all rescued abandoned babies that we hand reared and now they are fit to go back into the wild, just want what is best for them. Members of the public bring them to us and like i said we have never at this time of year still had people bringing us abandoned baby pigeons.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The weather for the next two days is supposed to be reasonable where you are, but heavy rain the next day...they usually recommend waiting for a forecast of three days fine weather but the woodies should be OK if released now. I don't know about the dovies though....


----------



## Tassimo (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for that, will wait for a bit as its blowing gale force winds here at the moment. Think we will wait for the doves.


----------

